# Kirito, Asuna and HeathCliff (Sword Art Online) vs Kite, Haseo, and Balmung  (.hack)



## ~Greed~ (Jul 13, 2012)

No bracelet for Kite and this is Haseo pre-avatar in his third form.

Scenario 1 - The SAO team are in their SAO versions

Scenario 2 - The SAO team are in their ALO versions except for Heathcliff since he has no ALO version.

Fight takes place in SAO's Gun Gale Online Verse.

How does this go?


----------



## Asune (Jul 13, 2012)

Data Drain can be used by Kite and Haseo, and it erases all the data of the target.
Also didn't Haseo triggered the reset of the internet??
Balmung doesn't have too many feats compared with the other two though

Oh and battling Skeith the Terror of Death can potentially cause an indefinite coma to the other player


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jul 13, 2012)

Which is why I made it pre-avatar Haseo and Kite with no bracelet. Basically, it's Haseo at the end of .Hack//Roots. And Kite with just his spells and twinblades. No avatars or universal resets here to make it a fair fight. and no God-like GM/admin powers for Heathcliff or Kirito.


----------



## Asune (Jul 13, 2012)

Haseo, Kite and Balmung then are at the SS+ speed and Street to wall level DC. Also superhuman durability probably

What are SAO's characters feats?


----------



## Weather (Jul 13, 2012)

SAO versions are faster than the eye with street to wall level+ DC

ALO versions are supersonic+ (likely above mach 2) with at least wall level+ DC, coupled with elemental manipulation and flight.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jul 13, 2012)

Eh, I'd say that the SAO versions are probably at least supersonic as well. The only reason Kirito could move at supersonic speeds in ALO was because of his experiences in SAO. not to mention that I could have sworn it was said that they were supersonic in SAO, or at least it was mentioned or something iirc.


also, for character profiles...


----------



## Weather (Jul 13, 2012)

~Greed~ said:


> Eh, I'd say that the SAO versions are probably at least supersonic as well. The only reason Kirito could move at supersonic speeds in ALO was because of his experiences in SAO. not to mention that I could have sworn it was said that they were supersonic in SAO, or at least it was mentioned or something iirc.
> 
> 
> also, for character profiles...



Nowhere in SAO there was anything supersonic mentioned, just faster than the eye.

In ALO they clearly state that Kirito was making Sonic Booms due to pure speed, then he got bullet timing and cutting feats in GGO and when he returns to ALO he keeps all that experience and develops Spell Blast due to that.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jul 13, 2012)

I could have sworn it that when Kirito moved once it was said he created"something Akin to a sonic boom"......I may be mistaken though since I'm marathoning the whole series right now and could have mixed up what happens in what volumes.


----------



## Asune (Jul 13, 2012)

Wait!
Regarding Kite and Haseo SS+ I'm not sure, I based that on Haseo's profile on the OBD, Yet I'm not sure if it applies to its pre avatar form.
Is still faster than the eye though

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qeiRb2oFVqU[/YOUTUBE]

This is pre avatar Haseo

Yeah is just an mmorpg


----------



## Weather (Jul 13, 2012)

~Greed~ said:


> I could have sworn it that when Kirito moved once it was said he created"something Akin to a sonic boom"......I may be mistaken though since I'm marathoning the whole series right now and could have mixed up what happens in what volumes.



That was in ALO.



			
				 Sword Art Online Volume 3 Fairy Dance said:
			
		

> The boy drew his shabby sword with his right hand, and let it hang loosely toward the ground. After saying something fairly daring, Lyfa expected him to immediately start attacking, but he didn't move. Then, he put his left foot forward, adjusted his center of gravity and suddenly... Boom!! *The boy disappeared at the same time as some sort of sound impacted her. A sonic boom!?! Lyfa had fought against many enemies, but had never seen such an attack, her eyes couldn't even follow the boy's movement.* As she hurriedly turned her head to the right, the boy stopped moving with his body low to the ground far away from where he had started. He completed his technique by swinging his sword toward his sheathe.
> 
> Among the two Salamanders, one of them became wrapped in the red of End Frame as he tried to stand up. His body quickly turned to ashes and dispersed to the four winds, leaving only a Remain Light.
> 
> ...



And again...



			
				 Sword Art Online Volume 3 Fairy Dance said:
			
		

> "Thank you, Kirito-kun, for bringing me here. You go to the World Tree, and though the time we traveled together was short, I was very happy."
> Lyfa said with a smile, but as she folded her wings to an acute angle for diving, Kirito caught her right hand. Lyfa turned to him, and on Kirito's face floated his usual fearless smile.
> 
> "It is not in my nature to run away!"
> ...



Those where in ALO.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jul 13, 2012)

Ah, yea, I was mixing up the volumes then.

edit - no wait, I found it



> She dashed towards the fish, leaving a trail of light behind her as if she was a comet. It was one of the highest level rapier skills: ?Flashing Penetrator?.
> 
> *With a sound effect similar to a sonic boom,* the comet penetrated the fish from its mouth to its tail. As Asuna skidded to a stop, the huge monster behind her fragmented into numerous bits of light and scattered. *There was a loud smashing sound which created a huge ripple on the lake's surface. *




sounds like a sonic boom to me. I doubt it's the monster exploding since monsters in SAO don't explode.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 13, 2012)

I was planning on reading SAO. Any decent?


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jul 13, 2012)

It's good stuff if you like both romance and action.


----------



## Asune (Jul 13, 2012)

Wish those novels were to be on spanish


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jul 16, 2012)

Bump, anyone have an opinion on who wins and why?


----------



## ~BLAZxBLUE~ (Jul 17, 2012)

Does Heathcliff have his immortal object status? I know you said no GM powers, but that was a passive ability that activated without having to overwrite the system. He only obtained it due to GM status, but it was part of his skill set for the entirety of SAO, up until the end.


----------

